# GTR front bumper



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

just thought id post a thread saying that if anyone is considering buying a front air dam to seriously consider the gtr. i found out the hard way how strong it was. i wasnt paying attention for a sec. today and like a dumbass i rearended someone. the paint is spider cracked all to hell and what was spider cracked previously is now flaking off bc of the amount of flex the bumper did. but the bumper is in perfect shape still. just thought i'd share.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Good stuff to know are there any side skirts that line up with it?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

yea the gtr skirts line up nicely


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i would hope so


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

yeah I forgot about the gtr skirts I guess they would line up pretty well


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

Is that the Erebuni GTR kit on your car Katana? I've always liked the way that those look I'm glad to hear that it holds up like that. They are urethane arn't they?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

yes to both questions..i love the bumper. just took a little getting use to not parking so close to things in the front


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

one more question about the kit, approxamently how big are the round holes toward the sides? a set of big fog lights would look sweet in there.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

im not exactly sure. i think 2.5-3".


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

thats what I figured the approxament diamater was, big enough to be cool but not rediculusly huge


----------

